# Your input



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok new here need helpHow much to hang,finish,texture 70 sheets (4X8)


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

1/2" would be 3584 pounds. 3/8 is 3136 pounds.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Here in Hawaii one would get .25-.35 a square foot to hang and .35-.40 to finish. I'd charge anywhere from .85 to $1.00 just for the labor but I'm thousands of miles away from you.....


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 19, 2005)

Zendik said:


> Here in Hawaii one would get .25-.35 a square foot to hang and .35-.40 to finish. I'd charge anywhere from .85 to $1.00 just for the labor but I'm thousands of miles away from you.....


Then your only looking at about $2200 for the whole job. To hang and finnish 70 sheets of drywall unless that can be done in 3 or 4 days seems low. Unless I'm misunderstanding how your bidding these jobs.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd say about 35 to 40 a sheet.


Bob


----------



## BlkBart54 (Oct 22, 2005)

should tk 52 sheets 4 by12, which is what should be used. Because its a limited footage job 25 cents to hang and 60cents to finish plus the cost of the board. 52 because of 10 to15% scrap


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 19, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I'd say about 35 to 40 a sheet.
> 
> 
> Bob


That brings it up a little to $2800 for one man to make a decent profit it still have to be done in 4 or 5 days seems like alot of work for one man to complete in that amount of time.


----------



## Reds85chevy (Dec 10, 2005)

one man can hang that in 4or5 days easy,


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm getting $1.10. That is mostly because of hurricane damage.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I'd say about 35 to 40 a sheet.
> 
> 
> Bob


You never cease to crack me up Bob!


----------

